# Fischsuppe



## andreas0815 (13. März 2009)

*Hallo Kochprofis,*


Wer hat vielleicht ein gutes Rezept für Fischsuppe?


Danke im voraus.|smlove2:


_*ANGELN IST MEHR ALS EIN HOBBY ES IST EINE LEBENSEINSTELLUNG !!!!!*_


*Gruß Andreas*


----------



## hans albers (13. März 2009)

*AW: Fischsuppe*

moin..

-ca. 1/2 liter weisswein
-knoblauch (2 zehen)
-1 stange sellerie
-1 halbe zwiebel
-1 kleine fenchel knolle
-frische kräuter
-1 kleine dose geschälte tomaten
-verschiedene fische/stücke
(dorade/schellfisch/kabeljau ..wie gerade vorrätig)
-fischfond (brühe)


-die fische(filets) in ca. 3 x 3 cm grosse würfel schneiden
und zusammen mit knoblauch, sellerie-, zwiebel-,
fenchelstreifen  und etwas butter andünsten..
mit weisswein ablöschen.. 
(aus den gräten kann man prima einen fischfond kochen)
-fischstücke aus dem sud nehmen
die tomaten hinzugeben und mit 0,3 liter wasser oder fischfond auffüllen
-ca.1 halbe stunde auf kleiner flamme köcheln lassen;
dann die fischstücke erneut hinzugeben,
mit frischen kräutern salz +pfeffer abschmecken...

-sofort servieren.. dazu frisches baguette... voila

greetz
lars


----------



## zulu (13. März 2009)

*AW: Fischsuppe*

Einen liter instand gemüsebrühe zum kochen bringen 
verschiedene kleine fische und auch teile wie köpfe und schwanzstücke hineingeben und nur kurz , etwa 4-5 minuten kochen.
Fisch herausnehmen und folgendes in den fischfond hinein
sellerie geraspelt oder in kleinen würfeln
karotten oder ähnliches 
eine zwiebel    zwei knoblauchzehen       alles schön klein machen  und 15 minuten kochen.  Tomate passt auch dazu muss aber nicht.

250 ml  weisswein dazu giessen

Den inzwischen abgekühlten fisch ansehen und versuchen etwas grätenfreies fleisch oder kleine filets zu machen und das am ende in die suppe geben.

Als gewürz reichen pfeffer und salz, aber man kann mit curry oder anderem variieren auch yoghurt passt da hinein.

Auch olivenöl und zitrone passen dazu.

guten appetit

#h

Z.


----------



## TNT (13. März 2009)

*AW: Fischsuppe*

Mahlzeit!

Kann irgendwie gerade leider nicht mit nem Rezept dienen, da mein "Geheimrezept" für die Bouillabaisse (jetzt musste ich auch mal gespannt nachsehen wie man das schreibt...) irgendwie verschollen ist |kopfkrat. Muss irgendwo noch gespeichert sein... - wenn ich`s wiederfind werd ich es hier posten. 
Auf jeden Fall gibt`s einige gute Rezepte dafür im Net. Meiner Meinung nach wird ne Fischsuppe auch erst dadurch richtig gut, dass man die Filetstücke nicht direkt anfangs dazugibt sondern entweder die Karkassen auskocht oder Fischfond als Geschmacksgrundlage verwendet und erst zum Schluss die (gewürfelten) Fischfilets dazugibt nachdem man die Herdplatte schon abgestellt hat. Dadurch ziehen die Fischstücke schön langsam durch und bleiben saftig und man hat trotzdem den leckeren Geschmack in der Suppe. Ausserdem finde ich ne Mischung von mehreren Fischarten geschmacklich besser - evtl natürlich auch verfeinert durch Krebse und Muscheln. (Tipp: nie die Achatmuscheln ausm Asialaden dafür nehmen - die sahen bei mir echt zum :v aus und schmeckten mir zumindest auch nicht wirklich gut. Anstatt "normaler" Garnelen oder des teurem Kaisergranats mag ich sehr gerne Flusskrebsschwänze in der Suppe (bzw. Fischeintopf...)

Ansonsten empfehle ich für Bouillabaisse auf jeden Fall Safran und Orangenschale zu benutzen - lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Mit "Grätenkochen" und abseihen etc. ist ne Bouillabaisse auf jeden Fall keine einfache Fischsuppe mehr sondern eher Festtagsgericht aber wer gerne kocht hat auch daran seine Freude.

Für ne reine Suppe aus Süßwasserfischen empfehle ich eher ne "Spreewälder Fischsuppe" :vik: Hab da mal ne sehr gute in ner Gaststätte gegessen. Such dafür allerdings selbst nach nem guten Rezept. War auf jeden Fall mit nem hausgemachten Fischsud mit Bier und abgebunden mit ner Mischung aus saurer und süßer Sahne. 

An  und für sich bringt dir dieses Posting wahrscheinlich absolut nix, da ich ja irgendwie kein Rezept weiß |kopfkrat aber vllt. wars ne Anregung - Google hilft dabei...

MfG

TNT


----------



## zulu (13. März 2009)

*AW: Fischsuppe*

Das mit dem safran, da ist was dran.

Auch die safran-ersatzpräparate sind gut für die suppe.

Den geschmack macht die frische der fische, das ist das 
a & o der suppe.

Meeresfische, die fangfrisch sind, sind die beste grundlage .

Am besten verschiedene sorten, und klein dürfen sie auch sein.
Das gemüse und gewürz ist dann fast egal .
Sellerie und petersilie,
weisswein und knoblauch aber irgendwie pflicht.

#h

Z.


----------



## Blenni (14. März 2009)

*AW: Fischsuppe*

Hallo,
mindestens 50 % das Fischanteils muß bei mir aus kleingewürfelten Makrelenfillets bestehen !
Das erst bringt richtig Geschmack.

Sonstige Zutaten: alles was da ist.:m
Erbsen
Kohlrabi
Möhren
Paprika
Zuchini
grüne Bohnen
Blumenkohl
je 2 EL Senf und Ketchup
Zwiebel
Pfeffer +Salz
1 Becher saure Sahne
etwas Knobi 
1 Glas Fischfond

Die gewürfelten Meeresfischfillets erst ganz an Schluß zugeben.

Gruß Blenni


----------



## thomas777 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Fischsuppe*

Hallo,


Mit dieser Fischsuppe hab ich schon Menschen überzeugt, die vorher noch gesagt hatten, sie hätten zur Not noch eine Tütensuppe im Schrank #q 

1 Zwiebel
2-3 Zehen Knoblauch
1 Handvoll Egerlinge
reife(!!!) Tomaten geschält, ersatzweise Geschälte Tomaten aus der Dose
1 guten Schluck Weißwein
Mononatriumglutamatfreie Gemüse- oder Fleischbrühe oder Fischfont (habe gute Erfahrungen mit beidem gemacht)

Die Hauptdarsteller:
Miesmuscheln
rohe (gefrorene getaute) Riesengarnelen
Verschiedene Fischfiletwürfel

Die Zwiebel in Würfel schneiden, in Olivenöl anlaufen lassen. Die Pilze grob würfeln und etwas mitbraten. Den feingewürfelten Knoblauch zugeben. Mit Weißwein ablöschen. die geschälten Tomaten in Stücken dazu geben. Mit Brühe auffüllen und einkochen lassen. Das darf gerne ne 1/2 Stunde köcheln. Dann soviel Wasser, oder auch Wein angießen das es wieder eine Suppe wird. Aufkochen und mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken. Dann nach benötigter Garzeit die Muscheln, Garnelen und Fischstücke zugeben. Ohne zu Kochen Garzeihen lassen. Zum Schluss noch ein Paar Tropfen bestes Olivenöl untermischen und sofort Servieren.

Guten Appetit


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (16. März 2009)

*AW: Fischsuppe*

Fischsuppen sind auch bei mir immer wieder Dauerbrenner. Ich teile diese in mindestens 3 Gruppen ein.
eine 'milde' Fischsuppe für Leute, die sagen: eigentlich mag ich keine Fischsuppe
buntes Gemüse (Möhren, Kohlrabi, Kartoffel, Paprika, Sellerie, Zucchini, Tomate, Brokkoli, klein Schneiden, die harten Sorten in Butter anschwenken und Zwiebel und wenig Konobi mit rein. Das Ganze zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits salzen. Dann die weichen Gemüse dazu geben. Ein wenig Tomatenmark mit anrösten und mit Wasser oder Brühe aufgießen. Höchstens 10 min leicht kochen lassen. Abschmecken (Zitrone, Kräuter nicht vergessen) und Herdplatte ausschalten, Topf aber stehen lassen. Die vorher klein geschnittenen Filetstücke (gesalzen und gepfeffert) in die Suppe geben und ziehen lassen. 
Einen Klecks saure Sahne in die Teller mit der Suppe und ein wenig Dill einstreuen.
Man sollte verschiedene Fischsorten verwenden und auf Grätenfreiheit achten. Das essen auch welche, die keine Fischfanatiker sind.

die normale Fischsuppe:
eigentlich fast genauso, nur deutlich weniger Gemüse, dafür mehr Fisch (wie Blenni es schrieb)
Kartoffel weglassen dafür mehr Tomate. Eine Spezialität hierbei: die Hechtsuppe:
Den gefangenen Hecht zerteilt man (Kochtopfgängig) und kocht in leicht in Salzwasser ca. 1 h. Das Kochwasser nimmt man zum Aufgießen und die Fischteile zusselt man in einzelne Muskelstücke auseinander. Geht warm am besten. So findet man auch die kleinen Y-Gräten, die im oberen Filet stecken. So erhält man einen Berg kleiner Muskelstücke. Damit verfährt man wie oben. Ganz zum Schluß rein und nicht mehr kochen. Für die Grundschärfe empfehle ich grünen Tabasko.

die hardcore Fischsuppe:
ist fast wie die normale, aber mehr Knobi und !!!!!!!!!! vor dem Einlegen der Filetstücke  öffnet man eine Dose Hering in Tomatensouce oder Hering in Paprikasouce. Den Fischanteil zerkleinert man und gibt auch die gesamte Souce mit zu (das sind so ovale Dosen) dieser Fischanteil zerkocht dann bevor das Filet eingelegt wird und bringt einen sehr intensiven Fischgeschmak.
klingt komisch - schmeckt aber gut
Die ersten beiden Varianten kann man durchaus als Suppengang mit anderen Speisen kombinieren, die letztere eignet sich weniger für ein Gangessen, aber dafür ist sie der Hit beim Kochen im Freien. z.B Kanutour, Camping, Gartenfete
gute Verrichtung
Schwefi


----------



## Ollek (17. März 2009)

*AW: Fischsuppe*

Ich hätte da auch noch ne Idee.

Ich mache mir schon seit längerer Zeit das Koranische Kimchi selber. Anleitungen dafür gibts zuhauf bei Tube.

Hier die beste Anleitung dazu.

Kimchi ist das Koreanische Nationalgericht und wird meist aus Chinakohl und diversen Fischsaucen hergestellt. ;+Warum Chinakohl wenn es doch das Koreanische Nationalgericht ist kann man hier nachlesen.

Auf dieser Kimchibasis lässt sich die für mich beste Fischsuppe herstellen die ich je gegessen habe (und ich kenn sie alle)

Dazu wird fertig vergorener Kimchi mit Fischfond (selbstgemachter oder gekaufter) aufgefüllt mit verschiedenen Fisch und Meeresfrüchten vermischt und in einem Topf ca. 20 min lang gekocht.

Die Kompostition aus säuerlich vergorenem Gemüse und verschiedenen Fischsorten mit dazu passenden Asiatischen Gewürzen ist unschlagbar.

Es erinnert etwas an russische Soljanka nur statts Wurst und Sauerkraut halt mit Asiatischen Kohlsorten und Fisch  zubereitet.

Ein Bsp wie die Suppe in etwa zubereitet wird ist auch hier zu sehen.(in Abwandlung mit Thunfisch und Tofu)

Man kann sie aber je nach vorhandenen Fischsorten selbst abwandeln, 

Sehr gut eignet sich eine Mischung aus geräuchertem Forellenfilet, frischen Dorsch und Schellfisch sowie Schrimps.

Das alles in die Suppe, zum Schluss noch frische Frühlingszwiebeln und Chillis und fertich. |rolleyes


----------



## moardin (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fischsuppe*

Ungarische Fischsuppe - Halászlé

Für 8 Personen (für weniger lohnt sichs fast gar nicht )

2,5 kg Fisch (Süßwasserfisch), gemischt
2 rote Paprikaschoten  
4 Tomaten 
2 große Zwiebeln
2 EL Paprikapulver (rosenscharf) 
2 grüne, scharfe Paprikaschoten (ungarische) 
Salz

Die Fische schuppen und ausnehmen, waschen und die Filets auslösen. Die Filets in Stücke schneiden und zur Seite stellen. 

Die Paprikaschoten und die Tomaten in kleine Stücke und die Zwiebeln in Ringe schneiden. 
Die Fischköpfe, die Gräten und die Flossen zusammen mit den Zwiebelringen in einen Topf geben und mit Wasser bedecken. Aufkochen, den Rosenpaprika hineinstreuen, salzen und die Brühe bei ganz schwacher Hitze ca. 1 Stunde leise simmern lassen. Die fertige Fischbrühe durchseihen. 

Inzwischen dürfte Zeit sein, ein Feuer anzuschüren und einen Kessel (Dreibein) vorzubereiten. 
Die fertige Fischbrühe in den Kessel geben, Paprikastücke, Tomaten und die Filetstücke dazugeben und das Ganze bei ausreichender Hitze ca. 20-30 Minuten gar kochen. Dabei nicht umrühren, sondern nur den Topf hin- und herbewegen, dass die Fischstücke nicht zerfallen. 

Beim Anrichten wird die ungarische Fischsuppe häufig mit scharfen grünen Paprikaschoten serviert, die separat gereicht werden. So kann jeder nach seinem Geschmack nachschärfen. Zur Suppe isst man frisches Weißbrot. 

Wenn man die Suppe etwas gehaltvollern haben möchte kann man, noch etwas Sauerrahm hinzufügen (in Ungarn oftmals auch erst am Tisch gereicht - so kann jeder nach seinem eigenen Geschmack dosieren).
Anstelle des Weißbrotes (oder zusätzlich), kann man auch Kartoffelwürfel in der Suppe mitgaren lassen.

Guten Appetit

Wohl jede ungarische Hausfrau hat ihr eigenes Rezept. Wenn man einfach mal googelt, werden einem schon zahlreiche Rezepte angezeigt. Dies ist also nur eine Richtlinie oder ein Beispiel, aber so bereite ich meine Suppe zu.


----------



## andreas0815 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fischsuppe*

*Hallo Kochprofis,*


|good:vielen dank für die zahlreichen Rezepte, habe auch gleich eines Ausprobiert es war ein gutes Abendessen|rolleyes
vorallen etwas für meine Linie..............|evil:


#a|pfisch:#w#::a:s|pfisch:#w



*Gruß Andreas*


----------

